# NS Bikes Eccentric ALU 29er 2022



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi there, Does anyone know where i can find the manual and specifically the correct torque values for the 'NS Bikes Eccentric ALU 29er 2022', NS Bikes website is no help, I believe the rear axle screws directly into the alloy frame so im guessing it does not do up very tight and i do not want to risk damaging it, I have 2 of these bikes incoming for me and the wife to convert into bike packers and i want to be ready for all mechanical work, TIA

Heres the bike >> NS Bikes Eccentric Alu 29 Hardtail Bike 2022 | Chain Reaction


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Update: NS Bikes sent me this >









Surely the rear axle torque is wrong as im quite sure the axle screws directly into the alloy frame ?, 25nm seems a bit much to me for alloy threads, are they are talking about like a steel BMX nut/bolt spindle or something ?:S, If you was screwing a rear boost axle into a alloy frame threads what would you say max torque would be safe but secure?


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

10nm is what i see on the bolt itself


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

sselhtrim said:


> 10nm is what i see on the bolt itself


Thanks for response, my axle has no markings, I will keep it at 10nm then


----------

